# Epic winter Surf Fishing.



## sharkchum

We had a good day yesterday, but it was nothing compared to today. Me, my wife, and my buddy got to the beach around 9:30 this morning and proceeded to have the most action packed day of surf fishing I have ever seen. We were catching bull red's and big ugly's as fast as we could get our line's re-baited and back in the water. Double and triple hookups were the norm, and at no time were we able to keep all 6 rods in the water at the same time. As a conservative estimate I would say we caught between 50 and 60 fish today,at noon my wife said we had 35, and she lost count after that. Finley at 2:00pm we had to call it quits because we were so wore out we didn't have the energy to reel in another fish.I have a lot of pictures, I hope ya'll don't mind.


----------



## DCAVA

Wow....you all really hooked em up!!!

Awesome story and pics!!


----------



## sharkchum

more pic


----------



## sharkchum

more pictures


----------



## Zeitgeist

I'm coming next time, LOL!


----------



## Bankin' On It

Outstanding!


----------



## sharkchum

still more


----------



## sharkchum

more still


----------



## sharkchum

Last ones


----------



## sotexhookset

Dam. Hell of a day.


----------



## Danny O

Dang! Bet y'all were worn out! Good job guys and Ms. sharkchum!


----------



## sharkchum

Everything caught of half crab and crab claws on 5/0 to 7/0 circle hooks.The smallest fish we caught was 32" and 15lbs, the biggest,I have no idea, my check-it stick only goes to 34" and my boga only goes to 30lbs.


----------



## CAPSIZED

Thats Awesome, Love catching them off the beach.


----------



## Buckerup

Wow! Way Cool!


----------



## JFolm

Way to go


----------



## rubberducky

Epic day!!! Congratulations on some awesome memories!! 
Maybe next time you will try a little on that pm with my invite lol JK man 
James


----------



## scrambler

WOW!


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Nice day man...


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## Caughtonacrab

Wow! Good for yall love the one riding the fish


----------



## colbyntx

Looks like an awesome trip!!!


----------



## essayons75

Wow! Epic day! Looks like there is no shortage of healthy fish in that area. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## troutless

What a weekend fishing for you guys. It looked like your wife and handle her own with you guys. You will have to go back to work to get some rest. LOL.


----------



## Drundel

Epic.


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

sweet :fish:


----------



## born to fish

Congrats. What beach were y'all on?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishhawkxxx

Good job! Must be 1 hell of a school there! Any one else on the beach catching? what gut?


----------



## skooter2

Sharkchum..when I left you guys, I fished the swamp and caught 5-19 inchers. I can't remember when I've caught a slot red.


----------



## jfish87

great googly moogly!

I was not let down on my expectations of "Epic winter surf fishing"
I couldn't agree more! lol


----------



## sharkchum

skooter2 said:


> Sharkchum..when I left you guys, I fished the swamp and caught 5-19 inchers. I can't remember when I've caught a slot red.


 It was strange, out of all the fish we caught Saturday and Sunday we didn't get any keepers either. After you left we put some smaller baits on 2 rods and just tossed them in close and still only caught big ones. It's not very often that I meet someone that knows more about Sargent than I do, it was nice talking to you.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Nice. Ya'll tore 'em up.


----------



## Trouthappy

I hook my crab baits through the rubbery joint at the base of the crab's paddle fin, and that probably gets cleaner hook-ups, because the hook isn't stuck in crab shell. But that's when fishing from a boat. However, if you're making long casts in the surf, hooking through the shell is definitely better because it will stay on the hook without getting slung off. Great for bull reds and giant black drum. These baits really put some scent in the water...


----------



## bbgarcia

WOW!!!!


----------



## gotmuddy

Sharkchum, my wife and I will be down on the San Bernard fishing next week(sun-tue) if you go and got room for another I would love to go. I havent surf fished in 15 years


----------



## FisherofMen1

Awesome Day!!! That is the kind of day you dream about.


----------



## [email protected]

WTG! Nice size fish!


----------



## WillieT

Man, that's u real. What a great day you had. I am glad to hear you did not use that puppy for bait.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

... talk about killin' it!


----------



## troutless

Where are yall buying your Crabs at? I checked Fiesta here in Conroe and they wanted $3.99 per Crab.


----------



## surfisher

That is awesome!! Very nice job!!


----------



## sharkchum

troutless said:


> Where are yall buying your Crabs at? I checked Fiesta here in Conroe and they wanted $3.99 per Crab.


 I usually can get them anywhere that sells fresh seafood, but I called everywhere Friday and no one had any,but my buddy managed to fine some for us at a Asian market in Houston for $3.29 a pound.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n

I am off this weekend and looking for some action. Did you go back to Sargent again?


----------



## G Love

First gut?


----------



## NOCREEK

Right On!


----------



## justletmein

Ummm.... holy ****?


----------



## waltmeda

Great pics!! My favorite is the "riding the bull" pic! I'm still laughing :rotfl: I am surprised I have never run into you down there. I am down there just about every other weekend.


----------



## Bearwolf34

Those rods are a beast..makes my 10ft tsunami look like a pencil.


----------



## shadslinger

Excellent!


----------



## edjman

That dog looks TERRIFIED!h:
Great pics,man. Looks like one heck of a day


----------



## gaftop

sharkchum said:


> Everything caught of half crab and crab claws on 5/0 to 7/0 circle hooks.The smallest fish we caught was 32" and 15lbs, the biggest,I have no idea, my check-it stick only goes to 34" and my boga only goes to 30lbs.


Looking for a little advice. I was at surfside today with monster winds from the west on outgoing tide. Sand was flying sideways into the surf with minimal waves. Conditions generally poor. Using half crabs with 6 circle hook and rigging like the photos on page 2 of this post. The current did not seem strong but I keep losing all the crabs. Do they come off pretty easily? I was surprised to lose them so quickly and they seemed pretty firmly stuck. Going in leg socket and up thru bottom plate.

Thanks


----------



## sharkchum

gaftop said:


> Looking for a little advice. I was at surfside today with monster winds from the west on outgoing tide. Sand was flying sideways into the surf with minimal waves. Conditions generally poor. Using half crabs with 6 circle hook and rigging like the photos on page 2 of this post. The current did not seem strong but I keep losing all the crabs. Do they come off pretty easily? I was surprised to lose them so quickly and they seemed pretty firmly stuck. Going in leg socket and up thru bottom plate.
> 
> Thanks


Were the crab alive when you cut them in half? Dead or frozen crab won't last 5 minutes in the surf.


----------



## gaftop

That's the problem. I bought live but froze them the night before. Really appreciate the help!!!


----------



## sharkchum

Frozen or dead crab won't work unless you use them whole with the shell on. They way I keep my bait crabs alive is fill a ice chest half way with ice and make sure the plug is out so the water can drain, than just put the crab on top of the ice. They will usually stay alive 3 or 4 days like this. Never put ice on top of the crab because it will kill them in a few hours.


----------



## gaftop

You were right. Tried live crabs today and they stayed on the hook. No fish thou, but the weather was great. Thanks for the tip on the ice chest trick. I will try that. Thanks again!


----------

